# Kayak Kevin's Bay Tour



## kayak kevin

Hello Everyone,

I am going on tour around the bay. Two years ago I paddled around the Virginia section of the bay. This time I am circumnavigating the entire bay all the way up the eastern shore to the Susquehanna Flats in upper Maryland and down the western shore back home to Norfolk. This will be 600 miles and take me six weeks to do. 
Like last tour, I will have the SPOT satellite tracker with me. (SPOT website) this will send a signal every 10 min to my SPOT webpage. You will be able to watch my progression as I paddle. (Kayak Kevin SPOT page)

What is different about this tour is I will be shooting footage for a DVD that will be out by Dec. I plan to show the trials and tribulations of kayak touring. 
It's looking like Saturday June 19th is my weather window for the bay crossing. I will be calling Shante’ when possible to give updates on the tour page. (Kev's Tour page)

See y’all in six weeks, kev


----------



## MetroMan

Thats tight! Good luck!!


----------



## OBX_Rat

If you get a chance, stop by Point Lookout State Park and do a little flounder fishing in Cornfield harbor.


----------



## richardbb85

good luck and be safe man


----------



## cducer

Good luck... have a safe trip. will be on the lookout for when you come by my area--upper Tangier sound Nanticoke river. or maybe even Janes Island.

Looking forward to the video, have seen your other postings on you tube.

:fishing:


----------



## kayak kevin

thanks guys
cool flounder tip obx rat
cducer, i will be landing in crisfeald for resupply in about a week. ill be camping out by those jettys in front


----------



## cducer

cool.... hope the bugs will cooperate for ya !! will try to get out an see ya


----------



## wannabeangler

Good luck , have fun, and be safe!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

sh!t man, 6 weeks on the water, thats a stretch.

tear it up.


----------



## GRUBMAN

Good luck and be safe!


----------



## O Shin Rin

Good Luck Kevin you are the man :beer:
Will you be going alone or have a support boat with you but know you don't need one ..... your my hero 


jerry


----------



## txmonster

Hell kevs built for that kinda sh!t lol good luck to ya man!! Spades N Sheepies at the 1st when u gt back bro!!:fishing:


----------



## fish militia

My sister did that when she was 11 years old.. 

I know you will..But enjoy yourself.

Be safe and calm waters.:beer:


----------



## c.story

Man if there's any one on the Chesapeake Bay that's capable of pulling something like this off, it's definitely you. I wish you the best of luck and will be following your progress.


----------



## Wilber

Pretty Work Kevin, Have a good trip and be safe. I'll keep tabs and maybe come see ya around Newpoint.


----------



## jay b

fish militia said:


> My sister did that when she was 11 years old..
> 
> I know you will..But enjoy yourself.
> 
> Be safe and calm waters.:beer:


Rob she also had a full beard and 19" biceps by then so that don't count ................... 

Kevin good luck and stay safe bro !!


----------



## kayak kevin

thanks guys!
six weeks is a good one, the two weekers ive been doing the last couple years havent been long enough, i am just getting into it by then 
this is a warm up for the BIG tour i have been trying to do. Texas back to here, 3,000 miles and six months to do. ive had financial road blocks but now the oil might stop me. 
o shin rin
no support boats, ive never needed one, i can carry enough water to go a week and enough food to go two weeks
yea tex, y'all should have them dialed in by aug when i get back


----------



## O Shin Rin

LOL  didn't think so,
So what kind of rig you taking 15-16 footer or ol'fathful.

jerry


----------



## kayak kevin

here is my tour boat









its a 16' ocean kayak manta.


----------



## cducer

Hey Kevin.... just curious. Did you paint the forward section a darker color to reduce glare? I have heard that light color yaks tend to cause headaches from sun glare.


----------



## kayak kevin

cducer said:


> Hey Kevin.... just curious. Did you paint the forward section a darker color to reduce glare? I have heard that light color yaks tend to cause headaches from sun glare.


 yep, thats why i started doing that on my tour boats, and it worked great on my fishing boats. from my view, im in a dark kayak and to everyone else they see a bright kayak.


----------



## Fishman

Kevin where are you launching from and what time?


----------



## CrawFish

Good luck and be safe out there. I've enjoy reading your VA Bay tour. I can't wait for this one.


----------



## shaggy

Kevin, good luck and be safe. Sent ya a PM in case ya get near Kent Island so, have fun!


----------



## O Shin Rin

*Update on Kev*

Got this on another site Kevin posted on ;
Kev had a close call on the initial Bay crossing. The wind shifted and the swells between the CBBT islands buit up. He was taking waves and eventually rolled. Luckily he was rescued by powerboat. He regained his composure on Fisherman's Island and returned to the water. 

I checked his Spot page and it shows him passing Killmon cove pass Exmore.
Hell of a start hope things go better ,damn hot out there.:beer::beer:

jerry


----------



## cducer

Yeah... I heard about that too. Glad he is ok and I see on his spot page he is moving up the eastern shore. 
Sure is hot this week and storms are due in wed nite/thursday. but after the heat should break a little.

Go Get Em Kev !!!!


----------



## BigJeff823

Be safe;and bring some deet if your arround Crisfield or Hooper Island.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## shante

O Shin Rin said:


> Got this on another site Kevin posted on ;
> Kev had a close call on the initial Bay crossing. The wind shifted and the swells between the CBBT islands buit up. He was taking waves and eventually rolled. Luckily he was rescued by powerboat. He regained his composure on Fisherman's Island and returned to the water.
> 
> I checked his Spot page and it shows him passing Killmon cove pass Exmore.
> Hell of a start hope things go better ,damn hot out there.:beer::beer:
> 
> jerry



he didnt roll, his boat did fill up with water though, through his hatch. from his knees back were under water. he was dead in the water (he couldnt paddle anywhere) when he was spotted and brought to fisherman's island where he could bail his boat out with out any waves beating on him.

Thanks to all of you guys for your well wishes. I get to meet him sat abd finish his tour with him, he says he has some amazing footage. It should be a treat for all of us finshing nerds.


----------



## cducer

have a good trip.... looking forward to the finished product


----------



## surfnsam

good luck Kevin! let us know when you come through the BB area and we can resupply you if needed.


----------



## O Shin Rin

*Return trip*

Looks like kevin's on his way back down :beer:


----------



## O Shin Rin

*Well he's still moving*

Just ck'd Kevin's spot tracker and he's off Seaford Island , which I hope is good news cuz at work last night I over heard some guys talking about a lost yakker in tha bay was hopeing it wasn't Kevin . Almost home buddy :beer:


jerry


----------



## Wilber

I bet the storms last night were something in a tent.


----------



## cducer

Think they might have been worse without a tent !!


----------



## cducer

O Shin Rin said:


> Just ck'd Kevin's spot tracker and he's off Seaford Island , which I hope is good news cuz at work last night I over heard some guys talking about a lost yakker in tha bay was hopeing it wasn't Kevin . Almost home buddy :beer:
> 
> 
> jerry


Looks like he's taking a well deserved breather... been on the island for a while now. looks like a nice place to hang out for a while.


----------



## dena

I wonder if he's fishing, or resting.


----------



## kayak kevin

hey guys
Got back yesterday
Here is the track map. 








I am working on the tour page and will post up the link when it’s done. 
It was an awesome tour, outstanding scenery, tough weather and paddling challenges, and great fishing.
On the crossing I took on to much water and had to be towed to Fishermans Island, I did not roll the kayak. I kept it upright so I wouldn’t lose any equipment. just for the record, i have never rolled.
Shante joined me from Chesapeake beach for the last two weeks. .
On the last day from Grandview the wind forecast changed overnight and we where forced off the water at Buckroe and called it the end because there are no more campsites between there and home.
I will post up the tour page link when I get it done.


----------



## robchoi

Welcome back Kev! Sounds like a wild time. I can't wait to hear the stories and see the footage.


----------



## cducer

Welcome Home Kevin.... Glad to hear you returned safely with some of the nasty weather as of late. Cant wait to see the DVD when it comes out !!!

:fishing:


----------



## OBX_Rat

So Kev did you do any flounder fishing in cornfield harbor at point lookout?


----------



## O Shin Rin

*Good job Kev*

Welcome home Kev nice work , glad your home safe and sound :beer::beer:


jerry


----------



## WURK2FISH

Great trip Kev!!! 
Kept track of ya every couple days.......that's one heck of a run ya made!


----------



## Fishman

Glad yo made it home safe and sound Kevin


----------



## bbcroaker

Welcome back! Well done! 
Another adventure you can tell or show your kids and grand kids some day


----------



## kayak kevin

Thanks guys
I’ve gotten the pictures up from the tour, ill get the stories up soon.
Tour DVD page
Shante and I will be on the “Catchin’ with Capt Reese” radio show this Saturday morning (Aug 7th) on AM 850 WTAR Call in: 757-627-9827 or toll free 1-800-359-8585
Y’all can listen online. Give us a call.
Listen online at 850AM WTAR


----------



## SoaknBait

Wow!!


----------



## cducer

Very cool pics... looking forward to the stories as well.

Good Job !!!

:fishing:


----------

